# Night Scope : Red dot or Digital Night Vision



## bigfishcatcher3 (Nov 26, 2010)

Last season I had my first chance at successfully called in coyote at night. My 22mag is topped with a Leupold Mark ? Something or other. I had a hard time picking up my crosshairs even with my gun light flooding the dog. 

Over the summer I was at Williams gun sight where one of the guys was telling me about the Leupold Fire dot (red dot). These scopes are around $500. Would I be better off getting one of the digital night vision scopes. Always wanted night vision but afraid of the quality of what I could actually afford. I wouldn't be taking shots over 100 yards if that matters. Thoughts and suggestions please. Guys with night vision scopes what do you scan with?


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

For a 22mag I would recommend a 4.6x photon xt. I have the 6.5x on my Bmag. I scan with a bushnell equinox digital monicular but you can use scan lights and just shut them off once you acquire eye shine and ID thru your scope.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm also in the market for a night vision scope. Check out the thread on this forum about the Photon 6.5 and 4.6. 

As far as not being able to see your crosshair, I've never had that problem at all. Guessing you have a mark AR scope. Who you talked to is suggesting a VX-R scope. I currently have a VX-2 on my Bmag and have no issues seeing my crosshair what so ever, especially 100 yards or less. What light are you using?

I've got a Kill light from Elusive Wildlife Technologies in red. I'm scanning with a Wicked Lights w-402zf in red. 

I have a VX-R on my muzzle loader. Great scope, but I don't think it's the answer to your issue. I think you need to upgrade your light or upgrade to a night vision scope. If you've got a quality light, possibly the way it's mounted isn't shining where it needs to be. I've had mine on lesser scopes and have had no issues seeing crosshairs. Not sure what reticle is in the mark AR. Maybe consider a scope swap with something you have with a heavier duplex reticle. Your mark AR top turret is probably calibrated to a .223/5.56 round anyway.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

If you're looking for start up night vision these guys have given good advice. If you want to stay cheaper I'd recommend you getting another scope,(either red dot or conventional) with a thicker crosshair that would be easier to pick out in your light.


----------



## NightSnipePaul (Jul 9, 2005)

If your looking for an excellent night vision scope I would go with the Photon XT series. Here is a video of the Photon XT 6.5x50S with the NightSnipe NS350 Infrared Illuminator. We have great prices on the packages here at Predator Hunter Outdoors. http://predatorhunteroutdoors.com/storefront/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=22


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

nothing available thats adjustable like 6-18x50?


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

varminthunter said:


> nothing available thats adjustable like 6-18x50?


 For digital? The pulsars have digital zoom but they are a lot more expensive and then there is the xsight which I highly recommend you stay away from. Not sure on anything else as I have no first hand knowledge.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

I've been doing a lot of reading on this. From what I've gathered ATN has fixed the problems they had with there latest update. 
I went with the Photon because it's less money, and I was educated by a good source that the adjustable scopes magnify digitally like a cell phone camera. Picture quality suffers big time when doing this. Unfortunately in MI we can only use rimfire at night giving you a max range of about 200 yards give or take. Photon allows me to see at this distance with an aftermarket IR. I can see 100 yards without it. That and the price of the Photon was enough to get me to buy it.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Software was only half of the xsight problem. Unfortunately the qualities that make it a good daytime scope are the same that make it a horrible NV scope.


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

wolverines said:


> I've been doing a lot of reading on this. From what I've gathered ATN has fixed the problems they had with there latest update.
> I went with the Photon because it's less money, and I was educated by a good source that the adjustable scopes magnify digitally like a cell phone camera. Picture quality suffers big time when doing this. Unfortunately in MI we can only use rimfire at night giving you a max range of about 200 yards give or take. Photon allows me to see at this distance with an aftermarket IR. I can see 100 yards without it. That and the price of the Photon was enough to get me to buy it.


Which photon do you have? Any pics? How do you like it?


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Did someone ask for pics? Lol


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

varminthunter said:


> Which photon do you have? Any pics? How do you like it?


I just got the mount for it a couple days ago. I planned on mounting it yesterday, but a nasty bug has made its way through my whole family and I'm just now starting to feel up to putting it all together. For anyone looking for a one piece mount, make sure you get one the will accept the Photon mounted backwards. Not all will work. I'm still waiting for my light, but will post a pic tonight if I get the scope mounted. I'm putting on a marlin 22mag bolt while I wait for my bmag to be returned from Savage.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

wolverines said:


> I just got the mount for it a couple days ago. I planned on mounting it yesterday, but a nasty bug has made its way through my whole family and I'm just now starting to feel up to putting it all together. For anyone looking for a one piece mount, make sure you get one the will accept the Photon mounted backwards. Not all will work. I'm still waiting for my light, but will post a pic tonight if I get the scope mounted. I'm putting on a marlin 22mag bolt while I wait for my bmag to be returned from Savage.











Finally got it mounted. The Marlin has a dovetail so I had to get a picitinny adapter which is causing the scope to sit higher than I'd like it to be. I don't think it will be an issue on the bmag. 

If you look at the front of the mount, you can see where there can be clearance issues with the Photon running the mount backwards. I had to return one because of it. 

I also ran into clearance issues with the light mount I bought and have to return it now. Found another option I'm going to try. If that doesn't work, I might just stick with the cheap universal mount that came with my Kill light. 

Hopefully some can learn from the issues I've had. I'm still happy since I'll have about $475 into it when I'm done, plus the cost for a bmag rail if I need one, which I'm thinking I will.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

What issue did you run into with the light mount?


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Here is my setup. It's just a rail attachment on the ir, a scope tube rail section and a riser on the scope.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Didn't sit high enough. Needs a riser. Just ordered one. Don't like the mount with the light to the side either. Ordered a quick detatch so light is straight above the scope. I really wanted a quick detatch to help with getting the rifle in a case, but now that I think about it, I'll need it to easily change the batteries in the scope.


----------



## NightSnipePaul (Jul 9, 2005)

varminthunter said:


> nothing available thats adjustable like 6-18x50?


To be honest, a fixed 4 power digital nightvision scope (Photon) suits 99% of nighttime predator hunting situations perfectly. Most of your shots will be well under 200 yards and the Photon 4.6 or even the 6.5 are more then capable as far as shooting distance and more so magnification. There is no need for such a high powered magnification night vision rifle scope, especially here in Michigan.


----------



## wildness (Oct 24, 2011)

Amazon has a lighting deal today if anyone is looking for the night vision scope. 

Sightmark Photon 6.5x50L Digital Night Vision Hunting Scope $519.99(38% off)


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

wolverines said:


> Didn't sit high enough. Needs a riser. Just ordered one. Don't like the mount with the light to the side either. Ordered a quick detatch so light is straight above the scope. I really wanted a quick detatch to help with getting the rifle in a case, but now that I think about it, I'll need it to easily change the batteries in the scope.


Just got my T20 light delivered finally. 
















Now I just need to get my bmag back from Savage. Called today and they said my rifle is being replaced (again) but they are waiting for one be available to ship.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm happy with my 4.6 Photon but also picked up a new X-sight 3-12
It looks like the xsight will do ok past 100 yards. The can see further in the video than I can through the view finder but it'll do.

Anybody want a lightly used Pulsar 850?  I'm going to go thermal


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

doggk9 said:


> Did someone ask for pics? Lol


How do you like your CVR 640 Digital Video Recorder? Looking at them on-line. Did you buy a different mount than the one provided? I'm not sure I understand how to mount it with what is shown on Sightmark's website. I like how yours is in-line with your light keeping everything balanced. Did you use the cord provided? Do you think it could be mounted on the little side rail on the Photon? I've read a lot of reviews on mounting it so you can see the blinking light indicating it's recording.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

The only thing I added was a scope tube mount rail section, everything else was supplied. Overall I like it, seems to go through batteries faster when the temps drop. If I could just remember to tien it on more often lol.


----------

